# Pic Of My 95 200SX SE



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi wassup, im new to the boards. I use to be in the freshalloy forum. Nice to see a good sentra community here. Heres my pics from car domain.

1995 Nissan 200SX SE


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, welcome to the site. Your amp placement is kinda cool, up there on the rear deck, but I'd be worried about it getting jacked! Looks like you've got a good start on modding. How do you like your Optima?


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

My optima is the shit. I have no cap and i blew out my alternator driving. My optima gave me 3 starts let me drive it about 40-50 miles home. When i replaced my alt, it still had juice to fire it up!!! About my amp, my tint is illegal all the way around. You cant see inside but u can see outside =).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, clean up that engin bay 

looking pretty good tho.


----------

